# Random shop pics please.



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm still in the process of building my shop. 
Got a new workbench last week. 
It's a cheap one, but I like it.


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

Da bike fleet


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice clean and organized setup you have there and even space for more bikes.🍻


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

There are now tools hanging on the pegboard., though most of them are in a case.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Pardon the mess. Spring cleaning and a bathroom remodel in the house has resulted in a bunch of extra junk being dumped on my work benches.


----------



## TanMan (Aug 31, 2014)

Work shed/ Man-cave / happy place. 
Not the most well kept, especially after a rear end servicing.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Have to replace an old square style White Industrie bottom bracket for cheap and found an old SKF one with matching tool in one of the many parts bins.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Make sure that you only use Metric Crescent wrenches on metric components.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Cleared2land said:


> Make sure that you only use Metric Crescent wrenches on metric components.


Lol, not sure what I was doing with that one but that will not be used on anything bike related for sure.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Dog is helping with the after ride maintenance tasks.


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

My shop is my happy place... The work bench, shelving units and many other bits are build in place DIY. It's a small shop, so I try to make use of every nook and cranny possible. 









The shop/workbench and the fleet are always in a constant state of evolution


















Of course, in 2020 I had to learn to share the shop and let the wife in with her reformer, and her car when she so desired.









Early 2020, pre-pandemic I freed up room for a gear locker by putting in a tankless water heater. Also added a real stainless sink to replace the plastic laundry sink. This was a game changer for a lot of projects. The gear locker keeps all my mtb, moto and scuba gear ready for quick access and an isolated place to prep for rides when I leave at o'dark'thirty.









A buddies shop up in northern california. Real-estate is more expensive up there then socal, price at a premium, but we made room for all of the bikes just fine


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice, looks like move in ready.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ Very nice!


----------



## TanMan (Aug 31, 2014)

Garage/ shop porn pics are quickly becoming my next addiction to bike porn. More please!


Good to get some ideas too. My 8 x 12 shed is quickly running out of space.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenhound386 (Mar 13, 2013)

Work in progress. Just moved to this house a little over 6 months ago. Put the RaceDeck flooring down a few months ago. Still working on getting all of the cabinets up and storage squared away. The road bike doesn't get used very often and is wall art in my home office. It's my go-to for group rides along the coast when it's too hot to ride the MTB.


----------



## bnf1037 (Jul 13, 2008)

Added a wall to section off a bay in the garage for bikes and my workbench, plus a bunch of shelving on the opposite side of the wall. No pictures allowed that show how messy the other sides of the garage are...


----------



## TanMan (Aug 31, 2014)

bnf1037 said:


> Added a wall to section off a bay in the garage for bikes and my workbench, plus a bunch of shelving on the opposite side of the wall. No pictures allowed that show how messy the other sides of the garage are...


Are those home made wall racks? Looks well engineered!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnf1037 (Jul 13, 2008)

TanMan said:


> Are those home made wall racks? Looks well engineered!


Thanks! It's this rack: BIKE RACKS | Mossy Cog Designs
Well, it's actually the last prototype for that rack. I build the racks on that workbench.


----------



## F.N.G (Jan 6, 2008)

I have limited room in my garage parking both vehicles. I made this sliding rack so i don't have to pull my vehicle out just to get bikes. Plus it makes it easier getting into utility closet. Just slide the bikes where i need them.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Blast from the past tool box find.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Okay, I'll bite...what is that?


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Cleared2land said:


> Okay, I'll bite...what is that?


To make it easier get the angle or toe in as bikeman calls it on mtb rim brakes since the pads are not supposed to be parallel with the rim. 
The back part with the x is elevated to do that.

He shows the toe in in the first pic.


Bikeman: Not Found



I feel really old now.😢


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

That would have been a handy tool back when I worked in shops. I just ended up eyeballing those brake shoe toe-ins.


----------



## Roge (May 5, 2017)

sgltrak said:


> That would have been a handy tool back when I worked in shops. I just ended up eyeballing those brake shoe toe-ins.


We'd use a business card.


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

sgltrak said:


> That would have been a handy tool back when I worked in shops. I just ended up eyeballing those brake shoe toe-ins.


Same here, there was a real knack for holding position with the 5mm allen and fingers kind of wrapped around the pad and post, and snugging up with the 10mm. Setting up canti's right was a skill.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Roge said:


> We'd use a business card.


Those are kinda obsolete now, wonder where I could find one


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

From the days when there was no rest for the wicked.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Discovered another use for the old washer and dryer drawers


----------



## Bikeworks (Sep 10, 2020)

Relegated to the basement. Here is the current setup (n+1 is always in effect, so change is expected lol).


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Bikeworks said:


> Relegated to the basement. Here is the current setup (n+1 is always in effect, so change is expected lol).


Nice and chance is a constant.


----------



## 4vdean (Nov 6, 2014)

loving my new EV clamp, sold my classic car so its just a bike only workshop now, albeit with a car hoist, i was going to mount the clamp to the hoist but made a bracket to bolt to the bench insteadthat can be height adjusted if need be.....


----------



## TanMan (Aug 31, 2014)

Man, many of you guys’ shops put me to shame. My work shed has not been this tidy for the last 6 months, especially after a job or two on the bikes. 

I need to find time to reorganize so I can see my bench top! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I know what I get this buddy for his birthday.


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

Bike cave in progress.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

OneTrustMan said:


> Bike cave in progress.
> View attachment 1945859
> View attachment 1945860
> View attachment 1945861


Nice, doubt that my shop will ever look that clean and organized.👍


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

4vdean said:


> loving my new EV clamp, sold my classic car so its just a bike only workshop now, albeit with a car hoist, i was going to mount the clamp to the hoist but made a bracket to bolt to the bench insteadthat can be height adjusted if need be.....
> View attachment 1944267


Took me awhile to find that, search showed a lot of electrical powered stuff.?

That clamp is a piece of art.


----------



## 4vdean (Nov 6, 2014)

acer66 said:


> Took me awhile to find that, search showed a lot of electrical powered stuff.?
> 
> That clamp is a piece of art.


Yeah I should have put the full name there "efficient vello" I only have the clamp and mounted in a parktool stand (bench mount) which is what they are made to do but the do make a complete stand as well which looks very nice, counter balanced and all but alas the cost would be $$$$, even just the clamp in Australia is a premium price. But your right it is like art and so nice to use, and of course hand made in "your" good old U S of A


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

4vdean said:


> Yeah I should have put the full name there "efficient vello" I only have the clamp and mounted in a parktool stand (bench mount) which is what they are made to do but the do make a complete stand as well which looks very nice, counter balanced and all but alas the cost would be $$$$, even just the clamp in Australia is a premium price. But your right it is like art and so nice to use, and of course hand made in "your" good old U S of A


I only have a very basic 90's Park Tool stand which is great but if I ever upgrade I will take a hard look at them because I am also a sucker for small home based companies.

Thanks for bringing them to my attention, I never heard from them before.


----------



## TanMan (Aug 31, 2014)

4vdean said:


> Yeah I should have put the full name there "efficient vello" I only have the clamp and mounted in a parktool stand (bench mount) which is what they are made to do but the do make a complete stand as well which looks very nice, counter balanced and all but alas the cost would be $$$$, even just the clamp in Australia is a premium price. But your right it is like art and so nice to use, and of course hand made in "your" good old U S of A


Just saw the full price of their stand. Holy moly. 
But man! Sure is nice to have that ez lift feature on nights before a family trip- my back is always sore prepping the wife's bike, my son's bike and my own. I can also see this as a great shop addition for a busy LBS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

New toys just arrived. ( Blue liquid labs) 
Hopefully I can fix my fox 36 with that.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

^Looks shiny, burnishing tools?


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

acer66 said:


> ^Looks shiny, burnishing tools?


Yup. For 35 and 36 mm fork, + a bushing removal tool and the insertion die heads


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Color matching tool.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

acer66 said:


> Color matching tool.


Bottom Bracket matching too


----------



## cdalemaniac (Jun 18, 2007)

My small area of solitude, after finishing my latest project. Currently building up another frame with all new parts from my spare parts bin&#8230;&#8230;will probably be my new commuter. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

OperatorBo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

acer66 said:


> Color matching tool.
> View attachment 1949855


Zurich?


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

chazpat said:


> Zurich?


Gedore.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

From this thread I have learned that I really need to clean my shop. By clean, I mean organize.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

OperatorBo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is an amazing amount of space. My barn's jealous. It has too many woodworking tools in it.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

dysfunction said:


> This is an amazing amount of space. My barn's jealous. It has too many woodworking tools in it.











Speaking of wood working tools, todays score.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

acer66 said:


> View attachment 1953587
> 
> Speaking of wood working tools, todays score.


Very nice! You'll enjoy it!Mines a couple decades newer. Other than the lack of modern safety stuff, still going strong.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

acer66 said:


> Gedore.


lol, I was asking about the bike!


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

chazpat said:


> lol, I was asking about the bike!


Oops, Le Mond.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

dysfunction said:


> Very nice! You'll enjoy it!Mines a couple decades newer. Other than the lack of modern safety stuff, still going strong.


Very nice set up and so clean.
My little shop looks more like a storage unit from a hoarder.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

acer66 said:


> Oops, Le Mond.


Ok, now you're just being difficult!

Lemond Zurich???

I'm getting the feeling that's not your bike (?)


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

chazpat said:


> Ok, now you're just being difficult!
> 
> Lemond Zurich???
> 
> I'm getting the feeling that's not your bike (?)


Haha, you got that one right its my GF’s bike.
I will go out to the shed and check in a few and report back to you.

Edit:
Forgot that I also could just ask her.
So it is a 04 Victory.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

This is my little shop in a more organized state.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

My personal emotional support animal is not helping getting things done.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

acer66 said:


> Haha, you got that one right its my GF’s bike.
> I will go out to the shed and check in a few and report back to you.
> 
> Edit:
> ...


Not familiar with that model, had to look it up. Titanium!


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

chazpat said:


> Not familiar with that model, had to look it up. Titanium!


Yeah, she likes that stuff her mtb is a ti Kona ht and she just got a Litespeed gravel bike which both are made in TN.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Stereo mount.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Did not let me add a second picture to my prior post so that is why another post.

Yesterday, coffee was not kicking in yet to provide for a more proper brain function when I wanted to do a quick top off before leaving for a ride in the am which of course is always a good idea.
Made a mess, even my glasses got hit, before I came to the realization that the reason for my syringe etc were constantly clogging up was that the fresh Stans started to solidifying. 
Even it says it is good till sometime in 23 and after hefty and prolonged shaking there was some solidified sealant in there.









Guess the question is can I just strain the Stans or should I not use it?
For some reason I ended up with the Stans race flavor if that matters.

Thank you.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

If the sealant is reasonably fresh & there's enough to bother with, I just collect it and transfer to next tire.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

new item in the shop.









so geil


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

dysfunction said:


> new item in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geil indeed, I was contemplating getting one when I got an email from KC tools I think but tool funds are depleted. 😭


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

acer66 said:


> Geil indeed, I was contemplating getting one when I got an email from KC tools I think but tool funds are depleted. 😭


It's going in the bike bag. That's my excuse.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

My bench is all forked up


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

eshew said:


> My bench is all forked up


Nice set that up and beefy looking vise besides the very cool collection of vintage forks.😎


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I noticed several firewater containers.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

The vice is great, although overkill size wise. The fire water is great too, up top goes to the friends, the Blanton's is mine  I'm a slow sipper though, a little lasts a long time. All the forks are rebuilt fresh oil and seals, smooth like butta.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Perhaps you should consider sharing tha Blanton's. You know...pay it forward.


----------



## rdawson808 (Oct 19, 2015)

A rare moment of cleanliness. I currently have two project bike frames propped up on top for lack of other room. Unfortunately both cars have to park in the garage too, so there's not much room unless you pull them out. 

I've been working a lot on the organization, to keep things put away better. For the top drawer of the orange workbench I followed a DYI video I found on YT: take a 5" x 5" vinyl fence post (less than $30), cut it to length to the depth of the drawer, then cut those pieces in half so you get two trays, each approx 2.5" tall and 5" wide. They fit the drawers perfectly. I then glued some graft foam down for cushion and color. See the top drawer on the left. Green, orange, blue.


----------



## Eno Esool (Mar 30, 2021)

Lots of things with 2 wheels.


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

good stuff @Eno Esool I have a 2 wheel problem, like you... I just bias more towards the bikes then the motos. Unfortunately, my days on the street and track bikes are now over... still scare myself on the 5 hundo plenty though.


----------



## rdawson808 (Oct 19, 2015)

Damn, you have so much room you put an big comfy chair in there.


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

rdawson808 said:


> Damn, you have so much room you put an big comfy chair in there.


Every home shop needs a spot to sit and stare at the toys when they are not in use, this one is more luxurious than my rocking camp chair.


----------



## rdawson808 (Oct 19, 2015)

Monty219 said:


> Every home shop needs a spot to sit and stare at the toys when they are not in use, this one is more luxurious than my rocking camp chair.


The best I can do is a folding lawn chair.  Gotta back the cars out first.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

This is from earlier this year, before my most recent MTB purchase. The red road bike is currently serving trainer duty in my Zwift rig.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

N + 1 is alive and well I see.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Cleared2land said:


> N + 1 is alive and well I see.


My current stable (1 more than in the pic) is the limit of my storage space. However, the bike on the wall to the far left was my daughter's when she was much younger, and will be getting donated to someone who can make use of it. The white one next to it is currently getting finished off as a townie bike for my daughter to take to college next month. Quite soon, I will have space for more bikes!


----------



## rdawson808 (Oct 19, 2015)

I got sick of my garage looking dingy. Took all the messy crap off this one wall and painted it. Used this tool display thing for hanging up extra bars I keep picking up. So I got those off my pegboard which helps more light shine down. And I used some bike floor racks for holding extra wheels since I have no room to store bikes on the floor anyway. And I cleared off a shelving unit to free up space to hang (show off) frames I'm working on to build up). Wish I had a better place for that weed wacker.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^
Princess Leia knows that resistance is futile.


----------



## rdawson808 (Oct 19, 2015)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^^
> Princess Leia knows that resistance is futile.


Took me an age to figure out where my Star Wars fandom was showing... 😄


----------



## bmwpowere36m3 (May 14, 2007)

Current mess... home addition has forced the garage to be "storage" area


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Mess is not something that comes to my mind when I see that picture.
But anyway you have a very nice setup and all the bases covered.


----------



## rdawson808 (Oct 19, 2015)

bmwpowere36m3 said:


> Current mess... home addition has forced the garage to be "storage" area


"mess"! Mine's about to have kitchen cabinets take over half of it. 

Nice garage. I'm jealous of the way it's finished all fancy. Was it built like that from the get-go or did you do a reno of an older garage?


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm seriously jealous of the lift! If I only had ceiling height! Nice shop!


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

bmwpowere36m3 said:


> Current mess... home addition has forced the garage to be "storage" area
> 
> View attachment 2005701


Current mess?! I'd call that a fine example of _immaculatizm_


----------



## bmwpowere36m3 (May 14, 2007)

rdawson808 said:


> "mess"! Mine's about to have kitchen cabinets take over half of it.
> 
> Nice garage. I'm jealous of the way it's finished all fancy. Was it built like that from the get-go or did you do a reno of an older garage?


I purpose built a detached garage on my property, as having a lift and space was important. Father was a mechanic and shop owner, so working with lifts certainly spoiled me.


----------



## bmwpowere36m3 (May 14, 2007)

dysfunction said:


> I'm seriously jealous of the lift! If I only had ceiling height! Nice shop!


Raise ceiling, low or mid-rise variety, max jack, quickjack, recess overhead beam in ceiling, floor plate 2 post, or etc...


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

bmwpowere36m3 said:


> Raise ceiling, low or mid-rise variety, max jack, quickjack, recess overhead beam in ceiling, floor plate 2 post, or etc...


Post and beam barn.

So I have a quickjack.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

bmwpowere36m3 said:


> Current mess... home addition has forced the garage to be "storage" area
> 
> View attachment 2005701


Just for comparison and yes I do have a problem or two.


----------

